# Snow foam with pump sprayer



## stugarlinge1970 (Apr 22, 2014)

Am I right in thinking I've read numerous posts where people say they apply snow foam with a garden pump sprayer, if so, what's the results like?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Rubbish, then cannot endure the pressure, me #Mesto will work on small areas or sections wheels and engine bay. A garden spray isnot equit to provide this level of presentation. 

Even my AutoSmart pumps will not Snowfoam effectively.

John Tht.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

stugarlinge1970 said:


> Am I right in thinking I've read numerous posts where people say they apply snow foam with a garden pump sprayer, if so, what's the results like?


You may have read about some products being used in normal garden type pressure sprayers rather than snow foam lance - 1 product that springs to mind, that I do this with us BH autofoam - use a 4% ratio in sprayer and works a treat as a pre wash. Doesn't foam / snow foam it at all though..

Think there are 1 or 2 products out there that can produce a foam - IK 9 series springs to mind.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I converted a cheap 7l pump sprayer to a foamer using Kwazar spare parts

it works but its not the same as a foam lance,

https://www.kwazar.co.uk/957/Foaming-Tip-Orion-6L-Foamer

The 2l hand held foamers are much better but its still not great compared to a foam lance.

Now if I want foam I use either a foam lance or duck head sprayer on a spray bottle great for pre-soaking a bird bomb before pre washing


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

IK9 is what I use and I much prefer it to foam lances. Works out far more economical so actually saves you product/money. Add to that it applies hot foam and you get a better cleaning product as well.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Brian how long does it take you to fully foam the car with the foam sprayer? Does it take a lot of priming to get and keep the pressure up? TIA.


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Juke_Fan said:


> Brian how long does it take you to fully foam the car with the foam sprayer? Does it take a lot of priming to get and keep the pressure up? TIA.


The obvious mod is to run it via an air-line. A quick connect fitted in the sprayer screw on top together with a small nylon high pressure line would do it. With the compressor regulator turned down you wouldn't need to prime ever again


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Juke_Fan said:


> Brian how long does it take you to fully foam the car with the foam sprayer? Does it take a lot of priming to get and keep the pressure up? TIA.


With the IK9 literally 2 mins. A full pump to the SRV kicks in will do close to 1 half of the car. Pump it up fully again and you are pretty much done.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Bilthamber Autofoam via a Screwfix pressure sprayer is more effective than when used in foam lance in terms of cost. You get no foam though but who cares it’s the cleaning that matters imho.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

PWOOD said:


> Bilthamber Autofoam via a Screwfix pressure sprayer is more effective than when used in foam lance in terms of cost. You get no foam though but who cares it's the cleaning that matters imho.


Same here ! Bh snowfoam through a 5 litre garden sprayer . No foam but it provides a great touch less first stage clean. Keeps my wheel arch area looking clean too. 
Why are people obsessed with thick foam ? All that matters is how it cleans or am I missing something.


----------



## 1ntense (Feb 19, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> IK9 is what I use and I much prefer it to foam lances. Works out far more economical so actually saves you product/money. Add to that it applies hot foam and you get a better cleaning product as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old thread I know but was the foam produced in the pic purely from an IK9 spray bottle?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

1ntense said:


> Old thread I know but was the foam produced in the pic purely from an IK9 spray bottle?


It was 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## omrslhmms (Oct 3, 2019)

stugarlinge1970 said:


> Am I right in thinking I've read numerous posts where people say they apply snow foam with a garden pump sprayer, if so, what's the results like?


It's not actually a garden pump sprayer, but a pump sprayer can also produce foam like this after some upgrades.

Here is the result with Alta Foam 2000 with Xiaomi Mijia.

The result gained with 1500 ml water and 40 ml VP foamula 1.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Check out the Marolex range






Can be done, probably use a large one to get a longer spray time


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm in the BH Autofoam via a garden pump sprayer group.

No, it doesn't foam but it cleans really well and that's the reason I'm using it in the first place .

Andy.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I use a 2 litre garden pump sprayer frequently with Autofoam when I need a quick spruce up at the jet wash. 40ml of Autofoam, the rest water is perfect to get around the car and in the wheels and arches. If your car is nicely protected, that 2% solution in combo with the hot water soap setting and high power rinse do a decent job of a touchless wash. Just make sure to release the pressure afterwards and rinse out the bottle.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Good reminding also, if your near a Wilko's, they are selling off their gardening stuff so you can pick up an 8 litre pump sprayer for a fiver and a 2 litre one for £1.75. Nice.


----------

